# How GPU-Z Gets Graphic Card Information



## Jason S. (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm wondering how the GPU information are retrieved.

Is there a database inside GPUZ and just does mapping via PCI vendor/device IDs or
it reads those displayed information, like memory type, default clock rate from graphic 
card directly?


Does anyone know how GPUZ works?

Thanks for any possible answer.


----------



## cool_recep (Feb 2, 2008)

Search for MFC...You can find something...related to retriewing low level info..


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 2, 2008)

the mapping of devices and vendors is done with predefined table
memory type, clocks etc are read from the card directly


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> the mapping of devices and vendors is done with predefined table
> memory type, clocks etc are read from the card directly



'magic'


----------



## btarunr (Feb 2, 2008)

In exceptional cases GPU-Z reads from the driver (Shader clock) 

I remember Solaris17 once clocked his shader to some 5GHz or something using Riva Tuner and GPU-Z was actually reporting his shader clock to be that 5 GHz (whatever he set in Rivatuner) It was when he used the Rivatuner hardware monitor, he realised that his shader clockgen didn't change at all.


----------

